# 522 question



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

TV 1 in our family room is showing on a 15+ year old Pioneer big screen. TV 2 is upstairs on fairly new Toshiba LCD. The picture on TV 2 is just fine but TV 1 is periodically going "wavy", e.g., a person in dark clothing or dark lettering against a light background looks like a serrated knife blade. This only happens while watching live, not during DVR playback and mostly during commercials. So, I'm wondering if it's possible for one tuner of a 522 to go bad or is the old ginormous Pioneer (50" rear projection cabinet) finally dying so that we will be able to get our family room into this century? FWIW, the 522 is over 5 years old.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Definitely it's not a tuner issue. 

What video cable you using for TV1 ? S-VHS ? Or RCA ?


----------



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Definitely it's not a tuner issue.
> 
> What video cable you using for TV1 ? S-VHS ? Or RCA ?


Thanks for the quick reply. It's S-video from the 522 in to my Denon AVR 3803, RCA out from the Denon to the Pioneer (which is so old it doesn't have S-video inputs). The RCA outputs on the 522 are connected to my DVD recorder. I've had it connected this way for years, the problem started within the last two weeks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be cable's aging/seating; could you try direct [long] S-Video cable from 522 to that your TV1 ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

In my experience, this is almost certainly a problem with the TV itself. Rear-projection TVs definitely have a finite lifespan, and once they start going, it's far cheaper to replace the TV than to try to fix it.


----------



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *P Smith*
_Could be cable's aging/seating; could you try direct [long] S-Video cable from 522 to that your TV1 ?___________________

Thanks but no S-video in on 15 + year old big screen. It barely has monitor in type RCA jacks.


----------



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> In my experience, this is almost certainly a problem with the TV itself. Rear-projection TVs definitely have a finite lifespan, and once they start going, it's far cheaper to replace the TV than to try to fix it.


That's what I'm hoping for but I'd hate to spend $2k on a new plasma and find out that the 522 is going t/u. Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, could be Denon/cable/connection become flaky. Could you check direct RCA (use thick video cable !) from 522 to the old TV ? Ah, check if all devices has good and common ground/connected to same power strip.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The 522 is standard def and will still look like crap on a new plasma. But thats just cuz its not HD. My 522 looks like crap on my new sony 40 inch but looks great on my stan-def TV's. I almost wish I hadnt bought the HDTV. I know what your thinking, why dont I get an HD recever. Well the 922 is STILL not ready for prime time. So I'm going to hafta wait. (the 622 an 722 just can't compare to a 922)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lammo said:


> TV 1 in our family room is showing on a 15+ year old Pioneer big screen. TV 2 is upstairs on fairly new Toshiba LCD. The picture on TV 2 is just fine but TV 1 is periodically going "wavy", e.g., a person in dark clothing or dark lettering against a light background looks like a serrated knife blade. This only happens while watching live, not during DVR playback and mostly during commercials. So, I'm wondering if it's possible for one tuner of a 522 to go bad or is the old ginormous Pioneer (50" rear projection cabinet) finally dying so that we will be able to get our family room into this century? FWIW, the 522 is over 5 years old.


Older CRT RPTVs should have about a 15 to 20 year lifespan.I have had my 50" PhilipsMagnavox calibrated and cleaned every 2 to 4 years.

There is also coolant in the 3 CRTs that needs to be replaced because it gets old.

Good Luck!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version coming to 522/625 - L5.39, but dish page [strike]messed up by some one[/strike]:


> 501/508/510	P4.08	CURRENT	12/4/2008
> 501/508/510	P4.07	previous	8/11/2008
> *512* L5.39	CURRENT	2/1/2010
> 522	L5.38	CURRENT	12/22/2009
> ...


[strike]
Instead of model 522 he/she put up[/strike] unknown model 512.


----------



## RHCP (Mar 21, 2006)

The 512 is a "new" dual-tuner, single-TV SD DVR. It's actually just a 522 with the TV2 outputs disabled and covered, and a new card access door that says "SD/DVR" instead of "522". The new software should remove all mention of TV2 from menus and error messages.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Umm, that's interesting facts; now I see why the FW is spooling upto L099 version ( it's max number for factory) and why the dish page listed it right next to 522 (because HW ID of the "new" 512 is exactly the same as for 522, it means same mainboard).


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shadough said:


> The 522 is standard def and will still look like crap on a new plasma. But thats just cuz its not HD. My 522 looks like crap on my new sony 40 inch but looks great on my stan-def TV's. I almost wish I hadnt bought the HDTV. I know what your thinking, why dont I get an HD recever. Well the 922 is STILL not ready for prime time. So I'm going to hafta wait. (the 622 an 722 just can't compare to a 922)


If i ever get an HDTV I will first check out Consumer Reports because their ratings show HDTVs that deliver excellent PQ with SD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version spooling:


> PID=0892h
> DownloadID:A9XD
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L540:'L100'-'L539'
> ...


----------

